# What's for breakfast ?



## Beryl (Dec 21, 2013)

Saturday/weekend breakfast

  Lemon tea & honey
  toast, butter & plum preserves
  softboiled small egg
  mandarin fruitcup


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 21, 2013)

Oatmeal !!!!!! (I feel guilty about wings last night).  I operate mainly on guilt trips I enforce on myself to balance out my meals..


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 21, 2013)

Sunwarrior protein blend, organic orange juice


----------



## Beryl (Dec 22, 2013)

Sunday/ weekend breakfast
  Peach & Ginger tea & honey
  softboiled egg
  toast butter marmalade
  pineapple fruitcup


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 22, 2013)

Pancakes


----------



## Beryl (Dec 22, 2013)

monday/ 
  rosehip tea & cane sugar
  rye bread butter apricot preserves
  mandarin fruit


----------



## GinghamDot (Sep 4, 2014)

Tomorrow, this smoothie: http://marmaladeandmileposts.com/archives/26290 When your three year old will drink a serving of veggies, that's nothing to take for granted!  Today: Coffee Ginger slaw Sunflower seeds


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 26, 2014)

I love drinking tea on breakfast it makes my stomach relax and it gives me a good digestion. I also make my breakfast today by putting a Greek yogurt into my Mason jar and add some granola and blue berries. This breakfast is super yummy and healthy. I also love to add some fruits to my granola and yogurt.


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

Tea and pancakes.


----------

